# HP OfficeJet Pro L7680 won't align



## Hydrochilliman (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
If I try to align this printer it returns the error message that alignment failed. This happens every time and, although they tell you to refer to manual I cannot find any relevant reference. Anyone have a suggestion to resolve this?
(Is there a sample of a good test print on any website as I'm not sure what a satisfactory test print looks like. The one I get seems wrong but I don't have anything to judge it by.)


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you remember when was the printer purchased? Alignment problem are mainly caused when cartridges are not installed properly or the printhead needs to be replaced.


----------

